

Ask HN: Would you use Coda for iPad - Judson

I don't know why, but I just think a "Coda for iPad" type app would be an awesome. I wrote an article describing some of the things I think you could distill the app down to, most of the parts are very complex, but seem simple when executed in a great app.<p>The article is here: http://judstephenson.com/2010/04/23/idea-coda-for-ipad/<p>But the real question is, would anyone use it?
======
cpr
This is the perfect app to port to the iPad. It's an all-in-one that seems a
bit overkill on the Mac, since most of the pieces are available separately,
but on the iPad, easy tabbing between functions without leaving the app would
be ideal.

I'm convinced that Panic is working on this.

------
raimondious
There are a couple of discussions on the Coda Users list about this:

[http://groups.google.com/group/coda-
users/browse_thread/thre...](http://groups.google.com/group/coda-
users/browse_thread/thread/c1aff684fe928a0c#)
[http://groups.google.com/group/coda-
users/browse_thread/thre...](http://groups.google.com/group/coda-
users/browse_thread/thread/3e65f362fa3a0d30/c57f186a14b064e1)

I have a feeling Panic is working on it. They have already been beaten to the
punch somewhat by Gusto, however this app is not as full featured as Coda
(e.g., no SFTP) <http://horseandtherook.com/gusto/>

------
MaysonL
Clickable: <http://judstephenson.com/2010/04/23/idea-coda-for-ipad/>

------
st3fan
I would totally use it.

